# freeware equivalent of AnyDVD



## Lanther

Like the topic says is there a freeware equivalent of AnyDVD?  I am ripping my DVD collection to put on the media center PC I am building.  I've had a problem with a couple of DVDs though and didn't want to pay $80 for a program if I didn't have to.


----------



## ganzey

.


----------



## DCIScouts

Discussion of ripping DVDs/copying them to a hard drive is illegal and not permitted on this forum.


----------

